# The Official Detroit Pistons NBA Draft Lottery Thread



## Ruff Draft

Now I know we have better things to worry about now, but it will be here soon. Right now were sitting at pick 29 & 59. So who do you like? Who will we pick? What surprises can we expect? It's going to be a busy time around here. I hope to see a lot of you guys come here. I see a lot of our guys are slowly coming back, and I hope it stays that way.

eace:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official Los Angeles Lakers NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I honestly have no clue whos in this draft and for activity on the forum I should be contributing then too


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official Los Angeles Lakers NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Why does it say LA Lakers draft lottery thread?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Problem solved!

As far as my choice goes...

I really think the only hole we have on the bench would be a 3-point shooter. I'm really hoping Joe grabs onto Brandon Rush. He's exactly what we need, somewhat of a good Jarvis Hayes. If Herrmann can produce, then I hope we grab a big man. A man bigger than Amir and Max. Ratliff wont last forever.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Robin Lopez would be awesome, but his stock has risen so much. He's going early.


----------



## ChrisWoj

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/royhibbert.html - Hibbert has been slipping SHOCKINGLY FAR on many mock draft sites, if he slips any further Joe D would be an idiot not to draft him.

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/billwalker.html - But if Bill Walker is available I really really really really really want to see him in a Detroit Pistons uniform. Completely overshadowed on both the high school level (OJ Mayo) and the collegiate level (Michael Beasley) by fantastic teammates. He's a ridiculous athlete, works hard on his game, and has a fiery passion that would fit in well in Detroit.


----------



## bball2223

Ruff Draft said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> As far as my choice goes...
> 
> I really think the only hole we have on the bench would be a 3-point shooter. I'm really hoping Joe grabs onto Brandon Rush. He's exactly what we need, somewhat of a good Jarvis Hayes. If Herrmann can produce, then I hope we grab a big man. A man bigger than Amir and Max. Ratliff wont last forever.


Brandon Rush is a slasher not a three-point shooter. Who else would we look at for a 3 point shooter? Do you have anyone else in mind? I'm drawing blanks thinking of a great three-point shooter energy type guy.


----------



## Ruff Draft

bball2223 said:


> Brandon Rush is a slasher not a three-point shooter. Who else would we look at for a 3 point shooter? Do you have anyone else in mind? I'm drawing blanks thinking of a great three-point shooter energy type guy.


I dunno man. His 2/5 3pt a game tells me he is quite a shooter, and watching him shows that too. He's got great size for defense, and I think he would make Hayes expendable. That's only if Herrmann doesn't keep it up. 

Bill Walker would be an awesome pick for us as well. His athleticism and killer instinct would just cause havoc on both ends of the floor. Can you imagine him on the Zoo Crew? I really like this pick actually. He and Walter would answer any questions we had at the SF position.

How about Joe Alexander? The kid just screams pistons basketball. He is a lot like Tayshaun. He is a little unpolished though, and I think he's better off going back to school.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I can't see it happening, but if Joe can pull some magic... I would love to grab Chris Douglas-Roberts. For the obvious reasons


----------



## scapegoat

i will be shocked and thrilled if CDR, alexander, or hibbert fall to us. all three are no-brainers for the pistons, and lottery picks in my mock.

i'm not high on stuckey, so i'd like to see us draft jamont gordon, who should be available late in the first. richard hendrix has piston written all over him. as long as we draft for ceiling and character and not need (no wayne ellingtons or richard robys just for shooting) i'm happy.

i forgot to mention, watch for joe d to pull some kind of trickery and land an '09 first rounder from a crappy team. hasheem thabeet would look good in pistons blue.


----------



## Goubot

Hibbert strikes me as someone who would work on the Detroit more than most other teams, because of its slow pace. Even with his insane drop in stock, though, I doubt he falls to 29.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I agree fully with you both, Scape and Goubot, I don't think Hibbert will fall to us. But with the way his stock is dropping, one bad workout could put him in our hands, lets hope he sprains an ankle before his pre-draft workouts  (Okay, that's mean... um... I hope he slips and falls during an agility drill? Ha.)

And I also agree on CDR... I would have mentioned him because I really like him but he won't fall to us. There's really no way he lasts to the 29th pick in the draft.

Really I think that Bill Walker would be looked at by some as a reach, but I don't get why. I think he has all the talent of a lottery player and everything I've heard about him says he works hard in practice and is constantly striving to improve his game. They say he has character issues (okay, he does) but his game would be perfect in Detroit as a backup slasher as from everything I've seen he works well away from the ball. And if Tayshaun can keep Rasheed Wallace under control, I'm certain that he can keep Bill Walker in check.

1 - Billups/Stuckey
2 - Hamilton/Afflalo/Dixon?
3 - Prince/Walker/Herrman
4 - Maxiell/Mcdyess
5 - Wallace/Johnson

With our Round 2 pick being sent to the DLeague, whoever he is. The more I think about Bill Walker the more I love the idea. Stuckey penetrates and curls off drawing a big away, Walker streaks to the hole... dish and dunk!


----------



## scapegoat

so, i know it's kind of an awkward topic to bring up with the pistons on the cusp of the ECF, but i can't ignore the idea of lotto teams looking to move down. what value would the blazers really have in adding another rookie deal? they don't want to end up like the bulls. the pistons may be able to profit here by trading a vet (say, dice) to a team like the blaze who can benefit from a veteran to help out the bench immediately as they are definitely playoff bound next year. the pick is probably late-lotto, which would be just the place to land a guys like alexander, CDR, and hibbert that are suited just enough to help us now and have room to grow later. dice is integral to our current team for his toughness and rebounds, but is close to being eclipsed by maxiell and could lose time to johnson and samb next year. thoughts?


----------



## jvanbusk

I wouldn't be opposed to trading up to get CDR. What, 2 firsts and a bench player like Jarvis maybe?


----------



## scapegoat

i dunno, this draft has been (unfairly) given the label of "deep" by many a player and media. two low firsts and hayes might not get it done.

trading dice might not work because of his age and knees, but he's been healthy recently and is still a tough-as-nails rebounder. i mentioned him because it seems we may be facing a logjam of merely better-than-average frontcourt players as dice and sheed age, while maxiell and johnson settle into their roles of hustling rebounder and dunking/blocked shots sparkplug off the bench, respectively. 

i'm of the opinion that those three prospects that i mentioned will all be all-stars eventually, while none of these four pistons will be again. meanwhile, a team like the blazers at the end of the lottery can't simply continue to gather talented young players if they want to keep together their rock-solid core of roy, oden, and aldridge. they'd be better suited to put bring in a veteran rebounder off the bench, who knows, maybe teach channing frye a thing or two about toughness. so, that's why i think a deal like that makes sense from both sides.

another example is chicago. too many kids. who at their position will be able to help when they need it (right now)? wouldn't they be better suited to trade the pick to a team like the clippers that is in complete rebuild mode for that low-post scoring vet in elton brand that fills a need?


----------



## DANNY

*Nba Draft: #28 & #59*

who should we draft with the 28th and 59th pick?
if koufos drops all the way down, we should definitely snatch him up. We really need some length for our frontcourt.

i think dorsey would be a good fit. even though we already have a undersized PF in maxiell.

bill walker is the underdog here. i'm hoping he would be avaliable with when we draft with our 2nd round pick but he'll likely go back to school if he's projected that low.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: Nba Draft: #28 & #59*

I think we should trade up in the draft if we are completely gutting the team. Who knows with Joe Dumars.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Nba Draft: #28 & #59*

feel free to merge this thread with the draft lottery thread, ruff draft. 

didnt see the draft thread was stickied.


----------



## Redeemed

You guys should draft Ryan Anderson. A 6'10 PF that can play inside and outside, and he would fit well.

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/ryananderson.html


----------



## DANNY

DienerTime said:


> You guys should draft Ryan Anderson. A 6'10 PF that can play inside and outside, and he would fit well.
> 
> http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/ryananderson.html


never heard of this guy. 

looking at his profile, sounds like he's a nick fazeka clone.

i think our 2nd round pick wont make the team anyways so might be worht a shot.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I still think taking the BPA is the best choice for us at #29. I really like what I have been reading about Alexis Ajinca. He would be a really nice piece next to Amir in the future. I think our team, and our management could help mold him into the player he should be.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*



> Rumors are swirling that the Pistons have promised Kansas State forward Bill Walker that they will select him if he's still available with the twenty-ninth overall pick, according to Michigan Live.
> 
> Walker injured his knee earlier this week but opted to stay in the draft, which has added to the speculation.



Via Michigan Live


----------



## croco

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*

I'm pretty sure they have, otherwise it would not have made sense for him to stay in.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*



croco said:


> I'm pretty sure they have, otherwise it would not have made sense for him to stay in.


It makes plenty of sense, and I really like the pick.

Thumbs up.


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*

love to see bill walker at 29 but he's likely to go higher than that.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*

Woud like to see this happen. He probably will need a year or two though before he makes an impact for us though.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*

Walker is exactly what I would like off the bench behind Tay, but I agree on the thought that it would take time to make a major impact. In the mean time, how about Bonzi Wells... again?


----------



## ChrisWoj

*Re: Pistons give Bill Walker a promise at 29?*



DANNY said:


> love to see bill walker at 29 but he's likely to go higher than that.


Not with his latest knee injury.


----------



## jvanbusk

So disappointed with the D.J. White pick.


----------



## DANNY

wow are you ****tin me DJ white when we got an another undersized PF in maxiell

should of went with CDR...


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think DJ could end up being a GREAT pick for DET. The dude can score in the post, what frontcourt player outside of Shed can give you that on this team?

Could end up being a waste, but could have good upside for the 29th pick.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I'm torn, thanks to the scoring ability... but for the most part I'm frustrated with the choice of an undersized big.


----------



## jvanbusk

I've wanted the same guy for the past 4 months. Everybody said, "No way he lasts to 29". I'm sitting here very excited that Memphis just passed on CDR and then we select DJ White, an undersized PF.

Hold on, DJ White traded?


----------



## BlakeJesus

DJ traded for two second rounders, guess all your *****ing payed off.


----------



## ChrisWoj

jvanbusk said:


> I've wanted the same guy for the past 4 months. Everybody said, "No way he lasts to 29". I'm sitting here very excited that Memphis just passed on CDR and then we select DJ White, an undersized PF.
> 
> Hold on, DJ White traded?


You think YOU'RE pissed? I've wanted Bill Walker since early March and now he's a ****ing Celtic.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Great. We got nobody who is going to touch the court.


----------



## Lope31

I was wondering if by trading DJ White for Sharpe and Plaisted, maybe Joe Dumars is just trying to keep his doors open in terms of trades. This way, by moving out of the first round, he doesn't have to commit to either if it will get in the way of a trade.

I'm not sure what the exact rule says for turning around and trading rookies, or when it comes into effect, but that could be another thing as well, perhaps this way he can then gauge what a potential suitor would prefer (Sharpe, Plaisted, neither, both) in a package and then sign that one, only to be traded.

In other words, I have no idea.


----------



## MLKG

I think Plaisted and Alexander are playing overseas this year, which clears up the problem of finding a roster spot.

I have no problem with passing on CDR, Bill Walker, and with trading DJ White. White was redundant with Maxiell, Walker's knee problems can only be described as chronic, and I can't figure out what Chris Douglas-Roberts is supposed to be good at in the NBA.

I'm actually coming around to Walter Sharpe. It's a gamble, but I never expected to get anything usefull from this draft in the first place. Everybodies going to have to watch themselves with simple phrases like "he fell asleep on defense" though.

Plaisted should be semi-entertaining to watch run with Amir....


----------



## Ruff Draft

Well, we've got 4 top 40 picks coming our way gentlemen!


----------



## ChrisWoj

3 will be sold, 1 will be used.


----------

